# Table saws



## DasK (Sep 18, 2011)

I know it feels a little weird to ask for table saw recommendations in a wine forum, but I figure the forum represents a good cross section of life so maybe it's not so weird 

I'm looking for a good entry level table saw. I really don't want to spend a lot of money on it because it really won't get much use. My biggest concerns are ensuring that the cuts are true, that I can cut at angles and that the fence is sturdy and easy to line up.

So, anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 18, 2011)

If you are looking to buy a big table saw then Powermatic or Delta is the way to go. If you are looking to buy a contractor saw (portable) then Dewalt , Bosch, or even Rigid is the way to go with rack & pinion track for fence front and back. I have the Dewalt model and love it.


----------



## Julie (Sep 18, 2011)

I asked my husband, Mike, and he said his first table saw was just a bench top from Sears, he had to measure all the time and set the fence and clamp it down to get true cuts, takes extra time but if you are not working a lot with the saw then this should be good.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 18, 2011)

I had a cheap sears model and never again. Just trying to cut plywood you had to be careful you didn't knock the saw over. I bought this portable Ridgid saw and love it. I can fold it up and store it out of the way when I'm not using it. If I want to take it out doors I can wheel it up and down the stairs of my basement. If you want stationary and big, I also like Delta. This is the one I have.


----------



## FTC Wines (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a 25 yr old Delta that takes 4 men to move, wouldn't trade it. But l also have a portable Delta that I can throw around with 1 hand! Lots of handyman/contractors swear by the Rigid saw, I'd start with either portable. Roy [retired builder-tired wine maker]


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a Ryoby 10 inch portable table saw that I hate. Went to look for a model number and can't find it. Fence won't clamp square. You have to measure at the front and back of the fence and force it into square. Even then it has issues. For small work it's alright. 

I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## LanMan (Sep 18, 2011)

No matter what brand of table saw you end up getting respect it and be careful. I am missing part of my middle finger thanks to a table saw.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've heard good things about the Rigid model myself.


----------



## Bobp (Sep 19, 2011)

I currently have a "Torro"..it weighs about a million pounds... but cuts true, adjusts cleanly and works great... i got it at a yard sale with a delta 10" radial arm saw and a delta 12" planer all for 100 bucks... 

the fence is the big issue, my last table saw was a craftsman cheapy...and it was horrible... i went to an additional clamp on the far end to hold it true....

if i get a new one it's going to be a portable contractor modle.... delta/ridgid/dewalt..


----------



## DasK (Sep 19, 2011)

After reading some of the comments here I definitely decided I don't want the cheapest available saw after all. 

I came across this one on Lowe's website. It seems to get good reviews.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_89913-46069...0_4294937087_?Ns=p_product_price|0&facetInfo=

$300 is really my price point ...


----------



## gunwolf (Sep 19, 2011)

stay away from the Craftsman...anything craftsman is junk. I do like any of the other recommendations listed above. Delta,Rigid, Ryobi..all about the same in the $100 range
once into the higher end you are basically golden for nice performance in a homeowners unit. for $300 you should be able to get a real nice table saw that will cut nice and true.
I have been in the building remodeling business since 1981 so I have used my share of table saws,and every other saw for that matter. hope this helps.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 19, 2011)

I agree with above statement that anything craftsman is junk!! Just make sure when buying a table saw of this smaller nature that it has the rack and pinion fence front and back like I stated earlier or you will be very sorry!! It may seem sturdy with out it but not when cutting and that can easily lead to very bad problems with wood being untrue or your fingers being untrue afterwards if you know what I mean!!!!!


----------



## DasK (Sep 19, 2011)

My mom bought a Craftsman many years ago and I hated it. I couldn't get the blade to cut straight, it was rickety, etc.

I just brought home the Porter Cable. Never heard of the brand before, but they get really good reviews. Initial impressions are very good.

It comes with a stand that collapses down. Everything has a place on the stand. 

The top expands out nicely in both directions to accomodate larger pieces of wood.

Setting it up, the blade requires no initial adjustment, it's all spot on.

I'm itching to start using it, but I'm watching the baby while my wife cooks dinner, so I guess I can wait.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 19, 2011)

I use to love porta cable power tools. Since everyone has been consolidating I don't know who makes what anymore. My bet is you got yourself a real nice saw for what you're looking to do. Good luck!


----------



## Rocky (Sep 19, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I use to love porta cable power tools. Since everyone has been consolidating I don't know who makes what anymore. My bet is you got yourself a real nice saw for what you're looking to do. Good luck!



I agree with what you say, Dan. Just about everything is made in China now. Really sad reading the commentaries on this post. At one time, Craftsman was a great brand. I don't know about nowadays. I have an old Craftsman 10" table saw and it works just fine. I think it is much better made than what is out there now at Sears. We just have to find a way to get our manufacturing back in this country.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 19, 2011)

There was a piece on the evening news tonight about one guy brining his manufacturing back to the States because of declining product quality in China. Also manufacturing prices are increasing an average of 40% per year there.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 19, 2011)

Rocky, my dad gave me a Craftsman radial arm saw that he got from my uncle back in the early 60's. My uncle was a contractor and upgraded. So when I got this saw it was at least 45 years old and still in excellent working condition. It was too big for my use and I gave it away to a friend who used it to build his house. Still no problems. I bought a Ridgid sliding miter saw which is totally awesome. 

I can't think of the brand but you are always seeing those portable power tools that are a dull silver in color. They are very old and still in excellent working condition and can be purchased for just several dollars each.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 19, 2011)

Yep, Sears used to be ok stuff, now I wouldnt spend a dime on anything Craftsman. Porter cable too used to be really good, now they are just mediocre with the exception of their heavy duty 3 1/4 hp production router, that is by far the best router out there period!!!!!!


----------



## roblloyd (Sep 20, 2011)

I started with a delta contractors saw. Over the years I upgraded. It now has a Besemeyer (spelling?) fence which I love, extension with 3hp router insert, Forrest woodworker thin kerf blade and also replaced the belt with the link type. Also converted to 220v. Runs smooth, cuts perfect and I love having a router table. So my $400 contractor saw has added up to $1k but I did as the budget allows over the 15 years I've had it. 

If you don't need to move it to job sites I really like the 220v. It does not bog down and pop breakers. 

I agree these Chinese tools are not made as well as they used to be. Its hard to buy new tools these days. All the good woodworking stores are closing down and you are left with lowes and HD which doesn't have the best selection.


----------



## Affe (Sep 21, 2011)

My family has always sworn by DeWalt, other than that I can second/third/fourth the statement that Craftsman is junk!


----------

